# Suggestions on Obtaining more Track



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Having completed my gift track, I am going to start concentrating on a track for myself. I was hoping to get input from you guys on where/what I should buy.

For my gift track (see Scafremon's First Track) I purchased the AFX Super International (based on what I read here at the forum). I also purchased a Big Block Battlers box to get me the extra pieces I needed for that layout, and have some stock of my own. I'm tempted to get another Super International set, but unsure if it is really the right way to go.

For one, I think I will be buying Parma controllers for my own track, so getting the (4) controllers in the set isn't a bonus. Also, I will be making my own power tracks, so the power tracks and wallwarts are not benificial to me. As for the Super G+ cars in the set, I am already thinking I want to go with slower and less-magnetic cars, because I think I will have more fun with those. So getting the (4) cars in the set is not a real bonus.

With the above considered, is buying the Super Int'l set still a good deal for a bunch of good track? (I can buy the set at local HS for $120.00) 

One thing I want to do while acquiring what I need for my track is keep a better eye on costs then I did with the gift track, since I do have more time with this one. 

Thank you for your input.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Even Better...*

Since you don't want the G+ cars, getting the Super Int'l set is a good idea. You can buy the set, then turn around and sell the cars on e-bay for say....$15 each. You'd then recoop some of the money you spent on the set......and that could go for Parma controllers, or some XT's, or you could get some of Grandcheapskate's aftermarket 18" curves.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

My humble opinion on starting with another TOMY international set....

Pro....NEW track....buying tracks lots on E-bay is risky...unless you can see all the track clearly...and unless the ad clearly states the track is new and unused or only tested....assume it well used and probably dirty as heck or has been in storage...

Pro-....bang for your buck....take note of all the pieces....price them separately and ad shipping....you're saving a ton of money on the track alone...

Pro-....you've allready worked with a set...know the quality, and the layout potential....

Pro-...you can sell off the cars and offset part of your initial track cost...

Pro...you can use the stock controllers and power supplies until you find your upgrades...

If you buy the local set...I'll offer you 50 bucks (plus postage) right now for the cars...save you the hassle of getting set up on e-bay just to sell them....and save you the sales fee as well...

Another option to get the same set...

If you watch carefully....you can usually find an international set listed on E-bay WITHOUT cars....and these usually go for around 80 to 90 bucks...plus shipping...

Going with the local purchase buy your figures and selling the cars to me (or someone else here with a higher bid) puts you at 70 bucks with no shipping fees and no e-bay hassle...which isnt bad at all...

Just food for thought...it's a win/ win IMHO...I'll save a few bucks on cars...you have a gurauntee that someone will buy them for a set price...

If you were thinking of getting set up on Ebay anyways...then sell them there and set a reserve on your price....You cant go wrong either way as far as I see it...

Save your small track purchases for the specialty pieces like the "hard to find but know where they are" 18" and 21" radius curves... :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Buy the Int. at your HS. I was able to get $20.00 per car on fleabay when I dumped mine a couple years ago. Just post pix when you're through building it. :wave: rr


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Okay. I'm convinced. I'll buy the Int'l as soon as my LHS has it in stock again. I appreciate the offer on the cars Crimnick, but I think I will keep the (4) cars I get in the set. Of course, I may have to buy (2) sets to get a good start on the track pieces I need, and I will give you first crack on 2nd set of cars.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Ok that's cool scafremon....I been on a buying spree anyways.....and what I really need are tires...oh...and those 6" and 15" curves....oh...and a couple new AW cars....oh...and those cars that doubledeuce offered for sale...

Oh yeah...I got it bad... :tongue:


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

Crimnick said:


> what I really need are tires...


what kind of tires do you need? i bought several bulk lots of silicone tires and have more than i need


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

mking said:


> what kind of tires do you need? i bought several bulk lots of silicone tires and have more than i need


Damn...a Pop quiz and I didnt study....*snicker*

I'll post a list of my chassis that need fresh rubber and go with your suggestions...


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

*Tis the season for leftovers*

So with all these Tomy Super International sets getting bought up, what is everyone doing with all those 6" radius curve pieces?

Here's a layout that uses 54 6" 1/8th turns, 6 9" 1/8th turns, 28 9" 1/4th turns, 1 15" straight and 1 15" terminal track. With just the right wording, I figure I can auction off this track for big bucks... LOL!

Oops, I almost forgot... I'd throw in a few dozen X-Traction guide pins too. Hee hee hee!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

TK, are you sure that isn't one of those ink blot things?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

noddaz said:


> TK, are you sure that isn't one of those ink blot things?


I see road kill....squirrel :tongue:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

or a bunny


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

TK Solver said:


> Here's a layout that uses 54 6" 1/8th turns, 6 9" 1/8th turns, 28 9" 1/4th turns, 1 15" straight and 1 15" terminal track. With just the right wording, I figure I can auction off this track for big bucks... LOL!


 I got dizzy just looking at the layout. :freak: rr


----------

